# Feral Hogs



## tamccain

Not really sure where this would be appropriate - so feel free to move it if necessary

Anyone do any Feral Hog hunting? If so, where and how successful have you been?


----------



## showmeyote

Calling or just hunting? I hunt for them a little. I hunt with dogs tho.


----------



## youngdon

Do you have any over your way tamccain ?


----------



## tamccain

Supposedly there are some south of us near Bowie, AZ. I have been to Ft Bowie looking for them, but didn't find any. I am planning on going to Bowie again to look for some. I have been to Artesia, NM hunting them. I found TONS of sign, but they are very elusive animals.


----------



## youngdon

Call your local G&F dept. office or game warden if you know him. and ask if they can tell you if they are there and where. They want to get rid of them.


----------



## On a call

In Florida we hunted them near feeders. Once they got used to a free meal they came in like clock work. We were hunting a ranch and it afforded long open range so you may want to use a long range rifle.

You might try laying out a pile of bait and comming back and checking on it.

Good luck


----------



## bar-d

Although I am apt to see hogs during the daytime around here, they tend to be more nocturnal. Having said that, I have shot a bunch of them in broad daylight. I like hunting around ground bait or feeders and letting them come to me versus trying to stalk the critters. Two knee surgeries and a bad back make that an unpleasant endeavor. About a month ago, I shot 5 off of one feeder in a week's time. They finally decided that it was time to find another food source so I haven't seen them there for a while. When pressured, they tend to move elsewhere for a while but they will be back.


----------



## youngdon

Take your binoculars and get on the high ground and glass for them.


----------



## On a call

Or....you could rent a plane and have your buddy fly you around while you shoot them !

Some where here in the archives is a posting about that, it was sweet !


----------



## youngdon

Not that it wouldn't be fun, but that would also be illegal here in AZ.


----------



## On a call

Does anyone know how to locate that archive regarding shooting hogs from a plane ??


----------



## youngdon

You Tube- Nueces Helicopter pig hunt


----------



## bar-d

http://www.predatortalk.com/varmint-small-game-hunting/643-feral-hog-invasion.html
Post #10


----------



## On a call

Yep that is the one......differant than calling them to you but some farms need them cleaned up.


----------



## tamccain

youngdon said:


> Not that it wouldn't be fun, but that would also be illegal here in AZ.


So is shooting them at night, which could make it a bigger challenge.


----------



## On a call

Hi Tom...welcome never saw you b4.

What is that all about...no night hunting ! wow they tie your hands out west huh....too bad.

Well while in Rome ....... shoot roman yotes.


----------



## tamccain

We actually have pretty good regulations out here, and LOTS of places to hunt - just no shooting at night.


----------



## On a call

I am sure you do Tom. It is just that I grew up hunting at night here in Ohio. Racoons, fox, yotes, and so on. So when I hear of a state that does not allow it, it catches my attention.

Good luck...perhaps some day you might have the chance to night hunt.


----------



## Don

August 23, 2011 taken from The Oregonian Newspaper

It appears if we wait long enough in Oregon the feral pigs will come to us from California. Interesting that Oregon F & W is only now admitting to a large population. It would appear they have been keeping the shooting to themselves, at taxpayers expense. (Note the $800 per hour copter expense.) Typical of government fools. They play at fixing the problem while the numbers get completely out of control. Instead, private sportsmen should be encouraged to turn out in large numbers and stop this invasion before it becomes (more) "unfixable".

http://www.oregonlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2011/08/iting_californias_expansive_wi.html#incart_hbx

_"*Captured pigs are either euthanized or fitted with tracking collars to lead hunters to their herds. In Oregon, Fish and Wildlife has killed 60 pigs this year, 24 from a single 10-hour aerial gunning outing. USDA has killed about 40 this year. Aerial gunning is possible only in open areas, and it's expensive: $800 an hour. This year, $27,000 has been spent removing the pigs. Small numbers, but they're just getting started ..........."*_


----------



## youngdon

We have the same scenario playing out here Don. The feds on the preserve won't let anyone in to shoot the pigs other than their fellow agents. Not even local LE or DEA agents to practice their shooting skills.


----------



## showmeyote

Same thing is taking place in Kansas.


----------



## Antlerz22

Too little too late is what seems to be the norm with DNR anywhere. Install a bounty and remove licensing requirements on the desired species needing control and you will have good results. But then that makes too much sense as well as costing more their way versus really dropping the hammer when it needs to be dropped. In some cases a hammer to swat a fly is indeed the right recipe.


----------



## youngdon

I agree anterz, if there is a crisis they will need and get more $$


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> I agree anterz, if there is a crisis they will need and get more $$


You made me think! Maybe they get the federal funding and only use a portion of it and use the rest within their own realm/division and write off the total cost as having been used up and no one is the wiser---hence it fuels supplemental monies garnered falsely and also supports not dealing with the problem correctly in the first place. Because if they were to end the problem they end the funding.


----------



## youngdon

Sorry about the thinking part.... did it hurt ?








That is typical gubment policy, and if it is funded and they don't spend it all, then next years funding is cut by that amount. So they have an incentive to spend it all regardless of waste and fraud/


----------

